

Victoria government issues $1700 fines to Uber ride-sharing drivers - beedogs
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/smartphone-apps/victoria-government-issues-1700-fines-to-uber-ridesharing-drivers-as-media-gaffe-surfaces-20140508-zr6yp.html

======
empressplay
As Nelson Muntz would say: ha ha!

